

Show HN: Android Summarization App - jpsierens
http://jpsierens.com/summarizer-app/

======
mergy
Downloaded and installed.

I tried to use it but the ads were too much of a distraction. I understand the
need to monetize, but flashing, rotating ads in your face while you try to do
something is too much to take and not worth the time.

Apologies.

Uninstalled.

~~~
jpsierens
I understand. Which ad do you think is too distracting, the interstitial after
pressing the send button, or the banner at the home screen?

